# What would YOU like to see come from vaping by the end of 2016



## whatalotigot (9/3/16)

Howsit Vape Fam,

This is a question we have all asked ourselves or others at one point. What would you want to see come out the vape scene in 2016 and what are your predictions.

Local or internationally what do we have to look forward to?

Personally:
- Id like to see another 3 x 18650 reg mod on the market, with a flat format instead of the triangle of the ROLO. Im pretty sure this is in design phase right now, if not production phase. Battery life is a must!

- True Temp sensing. Not this formula calculations, I would actually like to have a laser temp sense within the atty or tank to live read temperature. This would be a game changer.

- Id also like to see another dyno capable OS come out soon . evolve DNA has had a good run but I want to see MORE. More functions. MORE MORE MORE. The possibilities are endless, We really need more to toy with on our mods. and alot more to show off! 

- as for above, I am also waiting for a fully touch screen mod. similar to our smart phones. We all know how easily accessible and easy to program this can be. Whole side of mod screen, with live readings and touch settings. This is another level of awesome. ( And yes I know im gonna get some words for this one. But back when the 3310 was the shiz, and sms was cool. same story, you get my drift! Things change very fast, and we know how vaping is! ) 

So lets see what everyone has. How ever crazy whack it may be. I wanna hear it. 

GO!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (9/3/16)

I'd like to see more Kangertech products! But coming in at 5 to 10 Rand so I could actually get some!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus (9/3/16)

Reo's and Authentic Atty's under 100$...

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/3/16)

All mods should show the time considering its in your hand more than a watch. Also regulated 26650 mods. As small as possible. I dont think a 18650 should be the future. Single device 18650s can never get through the day and struggle at 70watts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (9/3/16)

No, on a serious note, I would love to see some nice BF Atty's hitting our local market.
I would love to get hold of a DNA regulated squonker mod at a reasonable price.
I would LOVE for the R to get some balls against the $ and the British Pound.


----------



## whatalotigot (9/3/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> All mods should show the time considering its in your hand more than a watch. Also regulated 26650 mods. As small as possible. I dont think a 18650 should be the future. Single device 18650s can never get through the day and struggle at 70watts.



I AGREE. 26650 dual reg mod. Would be the tits. But 26650 batteries have gone by the way side abit. Cant even get many around, infact i think they stopped making them at some point. 

The time, haha totally man, the amount of times iv looked at my mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (9/3/16)

Petrus said:


> No, on a serious note, I would love to see some nice BF Atty's hitting our local market.
> I would love to get hold of a DNA regulated squonker mod at a reasonable price.
> I would LOVE for the R to get some balls against the $ and the British Pound.



There was talk of a DNA sqounker mod a while back with the whiteout. But dono how thats going to be honest! :/ And getting that at a good price. good luck. your looking at a R4000 device right there. REO + DNA would just be $$$ but im sure @Rob Fisher would have a ball!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

Already seeing a trend towards more subtle yet full bodied flavors. Hope to come across a whole stack of them. I quite like it subtle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (9/3/16)

1. Regulated (at least dual 18650) squonker that does not cost the same as a house in Campsbay
2. Ecto Plasma to take its place next to the Kwagga and Dodo Bird
3. New battery technology or mods that can successfully recharge 2 or 3 batteries internally effectively and quickly.
4. Wick that can last for more than a week without gunking
5. People to stop telling me vaping is worse than cigs because they heard from someone who heard from someone else that read an article on someones blog who heard it from their aunties second cousin who works in the same building as someone who makes samoosas for special occasions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

Cespian said:


> 2. Ecto Plasma to take its place next to the Kwagga and Dodo Bird
> 
> 5. People to stop telling me vaping is worse than cigs because they heard from someone who heard from someone else that read an article on someones blog who heard it from their aunties second cousin who works in the same building as someone who makes samoosas for special occasions.


Some vapes ARE worse than cigarettes... 5 will be true until 2 comes true lmfao...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (9/3/16)

Porous ceramic ultrasonic elements for atomisers instead of wick and wire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Migheil (9/3/16)

Would def like to see more devices like the ijust2 ... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey (9/3/16)

My 'wish list' is simple and quite different from most of the above suggestions (although most of those would be awesome!). Whilst most of the companies are moving towards increasingly fancy high tech devices, it seems that pen style devices have stagnated completely for a while. By "pen style" I do not mean very thick permanent marker 22 mm or even 19 mm devices like the IJust or Subvod. Even though those are great and definitely have a place, they are still too bulky for many smokers who just don't get the appeal of box mods and who want a cigalike. However, the performance of cigalikes are almost never adequate to get them of the smokes.

I think that the 14.5 mm diameter V-Clouds Subego available at Vapers Corner is a major step in the right direction (although I don't see much sense in its 0.2 ohm or even 0.5 ohm coils for a 1100 mah battery, the 1 ohm could work. I think that a 0.7 ohm coil would be perfect), but still way too long. If we could get a top - fill 'highish sub-ohm' device with a + 1000 mah battery device similar in size to a Twisp Edge, that would be a winner (but of course for that to happen battery technology will have to make some strides, which seems to be a very slow process)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (10/3/16)

Water resistant mods and atti's.
Not it hell am I willing to vape outside when it rains


----------



## Willyza (10/3/16)

Solar Mod ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (10/3/16)

Willyza said:


> Solar Mod ?


I've got a solar charger that works. Does that count?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (10/3/16)

Dual battery squonkers. Mechanical and VW. We need this.
Also some properly designed BF atties.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

